

Main thread blocking bug in Firefox fixed after 8 years - yread
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235853

======
yread
This bug is rather nasty as it prevents Firefox being adopted by more
enterprises (ESR firefox really needs it) where automatic proxy configuration
is often used

